# Ariens 28 SHO or Toro 1028



## philsan28 (Sep 8, 2015)

I was all set to buy the Ariens but the auto-turn has me worried. I have a gravel drive about 140'. It can become rutted and unlevel, should I be worried about the auto-turn fighting me as a snow blow. the Ariens is $1199 and the Toro is $1799 minus a 10% off at Home Depot.Is it worth it?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have an 80ft gravel driveway and never had an issue with the autoturn on my Platinum 30.

I think those that have had issues had a blower with poor assembly and the bucket was not true to the tractor frame. There is a video on how to correct this from Ariens. It is about a 10 min fix.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Ariens All the way !!!*

You will never regret it!
I had one 15 years!
Just got a new one!
Keeping the old one as a back up and does the deck!!!! k::hope::2cents:


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I have no experience with the auto turn feature that Ariens has introduced. Speaking from the experience of a homeowner with a driveway that has its share of pot holes, they will cause havoc for any snowblower if the skid shoes aren't adjusted to compensate for bumps. I've adjusted by setting the skids a bit higher for the first good storm, putting down a solid layer of sand and then adjusting the skids lower to clean down to the sand for the next storm.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would run with the TORO for that 1. but luck would have it I will never have to worry about that subject of buying a new 1. because THE BROTHERS are the last ones I will ever have.k:k:k:k:k:* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

philsan28 said:


> I was all set to buy the Ariens but the auto-turn has me worried. I have a gravel drive about 140'. It can become rutted and unlevel, should I be worried about the auto-turn fighting me as a snow blow. the Ariens is $1199 and the Toro is $1799 minus a 10% off at Home Depot.Is it worth it?


I have a 250ft+ single lane gravel driveway. I removed Ariens from my shopping list because of my fear of the auto turn system. I will be turning very little and mainly be doing long straight paths. I'm most likely going for a Husqvarna ST330P at $1800.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

You are worrying about something that ISN'T a problem!

Zero issues with Autoturn on either of my machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Philsan :welcome:

You choosing between two good machines so you can 't go wrong no matter which one you pick.
Have you also tried any local dealers to see what their prices are and if they'll match HD ?? If you need warranty work it's nice to be bringing it to someone who has an interest in keeping their customer happy.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I am just a beginner to snowblower repair, and I have learned alot from this forum. But I wholeheartedly agree with Kiss on the local dealer suggestion. I stop in to "my" dealer at least once a month now for lawnmower, snowblower, other repair questions. I have never purchased a new machine there, only repair parts (carb kits, gaskets, fuel lines, a few bearings, etc). But they have been incredibly helpful, always taking time to explain the repair to me, and making sure I get the right parts. I have nothing against the big box stores, but the staff at some of these local dealers have decades of knowledge, and most are anxious to share.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'll agree with trying to purchase from your local dealer, not the big box store. You'll literally be out in the cold with the big box store should you have an issue.


----------

